# Question when selling kayak



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

The ODNR site says change in ownership of all registered boats must be done in person at a branch. Is this for the new owner or do I have to do it before the sale is finalized? Is the registration still good until the expiration date? Can I make a receipt saying I sold my kayak to so-and-so and let them do the paperwork?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Registration is still good, new owner needs to go to branch to transfer title.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response. That was the answer I wanted to hear! I was afraid I couldn't just take the payment and hand the kayak with papers over. I don't have a title for any of my kayaks but I do keep purchase documents.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

They also have to have some kind of reciept showing they purchased it from you. Preferably something signed by you and the purchaser and notarized.

Edit: Oops, didn't see you mentioned the reciept already, sorry. 
I just bought a used kayak close to a month ago and have had to go through all kinds of hoops because it had not been registered ever before. Not only do I have to have a reciept, but an inspection to have a HIN assigned as well.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

When selling a kayak all you as the owner have to do is sign over the transfer section on the back of your registration, if its the larger green and white sheet of paper. Then just write up a bill of sale stating that you sold so and so the boat, MAKE MODEL HIN. Then both of you sign it. If you can get it notarized, then even better. The more of a paper trail/proof of a honest sale, the easier it will be.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

The last time I registered a kayak, I went to my local license bureau instead of the watercraft office. They only do boat licenses at certain hours of the day. In any case, they did not ask to see any proof of ownership, even though I brought in the Mfg statement of origin and purchase receipt. My other kayak was registered at the watercraft office and I had to show them some sort of proof.


----------

